# gmirror Error



## fxp (Dec 13, 2008)

Dec 12 18:24:23 nett ad4: FAILURE - READ_DMA48 status=51<READY,DSC,ERROR> error=40<UNCORRECTABLE> LBA=518292096
Dec 12 18:24:23 nett GEOM_MIRROR: Request failed (error=5). ad4[READ(offset=265365487616, length=131072)]
Dec 12 18:24:23 nett GEOM_MIRROR: Synchronization request failed (error=5). mirror/gm0[READ(offset=265365487616, length=131072)]

Got it while running "gmirror rebuild gm0 ad6", but as you see error on ad4.
After that cheked ad4 and ad6 with "dd if=/dev/adX of=/dev/null bs=8m" and there no bad blocks or any other errors.

So... how to fix it ?


----------



## Maledictus (Dec 13, 2008)

Have you checked the disk with smartctl -t long ?


----------



## fxp (Dec 14, 2008)

eah, and got almost perfect results:


Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:
ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE
  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   050   048   006    Pre-fail  Always       -       151302203
  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0003   098   097   000    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   100   100   020    Old_age   Always       -       38
  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   036    Pre-fail  Always       -       2
  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000f   087   060   030    Pre-fail  Always       -       4855476506
  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   096   096   000    Old_age   Always       -       4240
 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0013   100   100   097    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   020    Old_age   Always       -       42
194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   037   041   000    Old_age   Always       -       37 (0 18 0 0)
195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered  0x001a   050   048   000    Old_age   Always       -       151302203
197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0010   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0
199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x003e   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x0000   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0
202 TA_Increase_Count       0x0032   100   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0


SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1
Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error
# 1  Extended offline    Completed without error       00%      4235         -


----------



## axbat (Dec 15, 2008)

fxp, chances are the error is remapped already. try to assemble the raid back and watch whether errors occure again, and after that make a decision - whether it's worth playing with another disk just to make sure that existing one is not reliable.


----------

